# Webseiten Aufbau



## noxum (12. April 2011)

Guten Abend, 

also ich habe folgendes Problem. Bin gerade dabei das Layout für eine neue Seite zu erstellen und hab nun ein Problem wo ich nicht weiter komme. Also die Webseite soll einen Verlauf von Unten nach Oben haben und in der Mitte einen Bereich, welcher einen Schatten drumherum hat. 

So das Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich das realisiere. Ich habe es schon mit Tabellen versucht, allerdings geht das nicht, da sich die zwei Verläufe in die quere kommen. 
Am liebsten würde ich zwei Hintergründe übereinander machen, aber die html-tag und body-tag background Methode kommt mir doch sehr spanisch vor. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee? Zur verdeutlichung hier mal eine Skizze(schnell in Pait gemacht, falls es zu undeutlich ist kann ich nochmal eine neue in PS machen ^^)






MFG Noxum


----------



## zer0 (12. April 2011)

Den Background könntest du mittels eines Bildes machen. Für den Schatten des Content bietet sich CSS an. Dort gibt es seit CSS3 soweit ich weiß diese Möglichkeit (box-shadow). Ausserdem gibt es noch die spezifischen Browser-CSS Styles, z.B. -moz-box-shadow.

Ein Problem bekommst du falls sich der Content an seine Größe anpasst. Dann wird das mit dem Hintergrundverlauf nicht mehr so richtig klappen. Vllt gibt es dafür seit CSS3 eine neue Möglichkeit.

Gruß


----------



## noxum (12. April 2011)

Hm... danke für deine Antwort. 
Habe Verlauf und den Hintergrund zwar schon als png, werde mich aber mal schlau machen mit dem CSS Schatten. 
Danke schonmal an dich, wer noch andere Vorschläge hat immer her damit.


Edit: Ok hab es gelöst. ^^ Hab einfach 2 div´s gemacht welche 100% höhe haben und als background dann das Content Hintergrundbild. Trozdem danke


----------

